# Exercising during IVF



## snow (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi everyone

I'm very excited that we will be starting our IVF treatment in March. And am looking for some advice.

I am a keen exerciser (is that even a word?), but there is very little information about exercise and IVF on the internet. I currently run twice a week (5 -8K), do at least 1 bodypump class and go to a bodybalance (yoga/pilates) class each week. I am planning on cutting out the running completely when the injections start and modifying and adapting the other classes if I feel up to it. I may well just end up slobbing out, but I do find exercising helps me to relax. I have emailed the clinic to ask about exercise, but their response was a little vague. Can any of you lovely ladies let me know what you have done about exercising.

It is looking like our 2ww will more or less match up with our two week holiday, we are going snowboarding for the first week of it!!! So although I think that snowboarding will be completely out, I was wondering if I might be able to do some light skiing on nursery slopes with DD when she gets out of ski school - or it might just be a spectating holiday. I guess I will get out of carrying all the heavy luggage and give DH a chance to build some muscles.

Any thoughts or past experiences would be really interesting

thanks


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi *snow*,
I'd try and get a bit more clarification from your clinic. 
I spoke to mine and they advised me that moderate exercise would be ok so I planned to cut out the spinning and a lot of the running. I've ending up doing nothing, I was that bloated I really couldn't think of anything worse.
During the 2ww they said the same, I've done nothing again. Mainly because if it fails I don't want to think that may of been the reason? Silly I know, but I know I would and so would many others. I can honestly say I wouldn't be doing any skiing but it really all depends on how your feeling in yourself.
Best of luck to you both. X


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

google ovarian torsion and then work out how to cut down so you feel happy with your level of exercise while avoiding any twisting movements. good luck with the cycle.


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Hiya snow,
I too exercise frequently & was told not to do much running & lifting but fine to do everything else - I did some light gym work & yoga / Pilates instead which found relaxing. My consultant told me moderate exercise is great for blood flow just nothing too strenuous. 
As for snowboarding - I ski every year and I was going to cycle in jan ( my 2ww would have been when I was away )but decided to wait until feb.
I did loads of reading online which said skiing is fine in early pregnancy etc but I just didn't feel comfortable with the idea - I did end up breaking my leg skiing this year ( and I am an experienced skier ) & had to have surgery abroad - I was so glad then I wasn't in my 2ww with all the drugs I was given on top of surgery etc . Can you delay your cycle for when you get home from skiing? Enjoy your holiday before you start treatment?
I went on hols for my 2ww last year and started bleeding earlier than I should & couldn't get the extra progesterone support I needed being away - I really ended up regretting being abroad for 2ww. 
Good luck to you whatever you decide xx


----------



## snow (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you ladies for your thoughts and comments

I went to the clinic today, and got lots more information. I hadn't even thought about asking them to change the dates of the cycle, as we are egg sharing and didn't want to muck the recipient about. Luckily everything seems to have moved forward anyway, so 2 ww won't coincide with holiday. Although will probably give the winter sports a miss. I boarded in the first trimester when I was pregnant with my daughter, but now knowing how lucky we were to even get pregnant with her - it has changed the way we have thought about things, even though it would probably make not difference.

thanks again


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

There is some research here which my be of interest?

http://www.medpagetoday.com/OBGYN/Infertility/4207

Best,

D x

/links


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

I was advised not to do high impact exercise
walking, swimming all good


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

I asked my clinic whether I should go to London the week before EC. I was advised: no. I was told that my ovaries may well be the size of (small) grapefruits and my body will not thank me for walking all day around museums and art galleries as I had planned. Besides, I should try to avoid stress and rest up. So I cancelled my trip.

In truth, I'm not sure they have reached grapefruit size, but they are definitely enlarged with all the follicles and actually I had a lot of pain especially in the first week. It was moderate pain which eased off a little into milder pain/ discomfort as time went on. 

I have been so far doing some gentle stretches and movements not unlike tai chi and I've been otherwise resting up. But then I usually have a very busy job, working long hours with a lot of work on my feet and intense pressure. Therefore, being 'forced' to relax may well be exactly what I need.

Really, it is your call, but I would advise discussing it with your clinic and listening to your body.

EC is next week for us and I definitely don't want to have any regrets "If only I hadn't gone to London/ gone for a run etc". If it fails, it fails. But I don't want to feel any guilt about it.


----------

